# Cannon 3/8



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone going?  I was suppose to go with my wife but I think she is bailing.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 10, 2015)

How was it? How about next weekend


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

Trails got scraped off very fast.  Glades were awesome and off map was very good.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice hope it lasts


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

It should.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Trails got scraped off very fast.  Glades were awesome and off map was very good.



I think it is all a matter of reference!  We skied Jay Peak (3/7) the day before and Cannon was sweet on 3/8 IMO.  Pauli's was getting rough down the middle for sure but skied better where the bumps are, but MadMadWorld and I skied Avalanche and Zoomer after you left and I thought they skied pretty good.  Thanks for the runs and it was great meeting MadMadWorld.


----------

